# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn van het hoesten

## Gonnie1

ben al drie weken verkouden en heb al 2 weken pijn bij het hoesten. ik heb longfoto's laten maken, maar daar was niks bijzonders op te zien, maar de pijn blijft, nu denk ik dat ik gekneusde ribben heb van het hoesten, wat kan ik hier aan doen?

----------


## Flogiston

Ik had een paar jaar terug ook ineens zware pijn in de borstkas. Vooral bij het hoesten. Na controle bleek ik twee gekneusde ribben te hebben. Volgens de arts komt dat zo af en toe voor, gewoon van een paar hevige hoestbuien.

Helaas kun je er niets aan doen. Je kunt natuurlijk pijnstillers nemen, maar daarmee bestrijd je alleen de symptomen. Ik zou dat zelf niet doen, tenzij je niet kunt slapen van de pijn; in dat geval zou je voor de nacht een pijnstiller kunnen nemen.

Verder zit er bij een kneuzing maar één ding op: wachten tot het vanzelf over gaat. Het kan zes weken duren voor de echte pijn weg is, en dan nogmaals zes weken voor ook de laatste restjes "pijn" (eigenlijk meer een onaangenaam gevoel, net geen pijn meer te noemen) weg zijn.

Sterkte!

----------


## christel1

Kan zijn dat het van het hoesten is dat je daardoor ook je longvlies gaan overbelasten bent en dat is ook heel pijnlijk en ook zoals flogiston zegt, gekneusde ribben van het hoesten. Ook longblaasjes kunnen gaan springen bij een hevige hoestbui en dan heb je ineens ook veel pijn maar dat gaat meestal direct over... en als je niet zeker bent, toch eens langsgaan bij de HA

----------


## schanulleke1968

Ik heb ook iedere dag en nacht last van hoestbuien. Ben wel een verstokte roker maar het is geen rokershoest. Een droog, constant irriterend kuchen. Bij mij duiken deze verschijnselen bijna tijdsgebonden op : 6h 's ochtends, 12h 's middags, 18h 'savonds en middernacht. Ik kuch ook nog regelmatig hier tussendoor, maar deze uren zijn het ergste. Wat me ook is opgevallen is dat het heel vaak begint vlak na het eten. En net als je lekker in je bed ligt. Het is al voorgevallen dat de hoestbuien zo heving zijn dat overgeven begint. Een goede hoestfles is Toularynx (weet niet of die in nederland bestaat) na een kwartiertje mag je er zeker van zijn dat je stopt met hoesten. Het enige nadeel wat ik ervan heb is dat ik dan meer problemen krijg om naar de wc te gaan. (heb hier ook last van zonder dat ik die hoestfles neem). Werkt niet genezend maar neemt de symptomen weg. Wat soms ook lijkt te helpen is chocolade eten of choco drinken, iets wat de keel lijkt te smeren. Misschien dat iemand hiermee geholpen is. Is altijd beter dan medicijnen. Wat Flogiston beschrijft heb ik ook aan de hand gehad, de dokter stelde twee gekneusde ribben vast, ik kwam uit de lucht gevallen, geen enkel idee hoe ik daaraan kwam. Nu heb ik dus eindelijk een antwoord. En inderdaad, het duurt weken eer je van die pijn af bent

----------


## Karel_Stromph

Ik heb mij ribben gekneusd en dorstond helse pijnen bij hoesten door verkoudheid. Heb mijn huisarts om en antibioticum gevraagd, om het hoesten te onderdrukken. Zij gaf me Claritromycine. Na enige dagen was het hoesten voorbij en dus waren mij de pijnen-door-hoesten bespaard gebleven. Als neveneffect: was blefaritis (wakkerworden met een dichtgeplakte oog) en ook een brandend gevoel aan mijn anus na de ontlasting, OVER. Drie vliegen in een klap. Ben in mijn 70-ste. Heeft je hoesten een bacteriële oorzaak, dan is dit de oplossing.

Sterkte ermee, Karel

----------


## sietske763

je kan ook tijdelijk codeine tabletten vragen, die remmen het hoesten.
dit kan natuurlijk alleen maar als je weet dat er niets ernstigs is, bv COPD en aanverwante zietes

----------


## sietske763

@schanulleke;
ik hoestte ook altijd veel, nam heel vaak codeine,
na het stoppen met roken, heb ik nog geen codeine nodig gehad.

hoesten en roken houden dus echt wel verband met elkaar!
(ben geen anti roker geworden hoor)maar t blijft een feit!

----------


## schanulleke1968

Het roken is inderdaad ook een boosdoener, dat geef ik grif toe Sietske763. Maar hoesten is voor mij al een probleem geweest van in mijn kinderjaren.
Wat Karel Stromph zegt is heel goed mogelijk, maar in mijn jeugd was antibiotica HET wondermiddel en ik heb het met de papfles ingekregen. Nu hou ik me er zo ver mogelijk vandaan

----------


## sietske763

heb zelf ook jaren vaak AB gehad, dan was het wel weer over, maar het begon gewoon steeds opnieuw.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Codeine is een prima middel tegen overmatig hoesten zoals Sietske al gezegd heeft... :Embarrassment:  als iemand rookt dan houd je de prikkel in stand, maar het ligt eraan hoeveel....ook een warme kamer kan nadelig zijn, dan kun je er waterbakjes aan hangen..... :Stick Out Tongue:  Bisolvon is een goed middel, maar ik leerde van een duite arts iets anders....een ui snijden, deze doe je in een lege schoongemaakte pot ( bv jam of anders) en daar doe je dan een hoeveel donkerbruine basterdsuiker bij....dan net zolang wachten totdat de ui zijn werkt doet en het een vloeibaar geheel wordt....dan roer je het om, en dan neem je een eetlepel van dat spul...even in je mond laten zitten en dan langzaam doorslikken...dit middel is goed voor kriebelhoest... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  alleen maar geschikt voor mensen die suiker mogen hebben!!!
dit kan je een paar keer per dag innemen...gekneusde ribben is pijnlijk...gewoon rustig aan doen, je kunt er weinig aan veranderen...de dokter geeft wel adviezen...iedereen voelt zijn eigen pijn het beste..doe datgene waar je je goed bij voelt!!!


Sterkte Schanulleke 1968...ellendig dat je al sinds jongs af aan moet hoesten....Groeten van Suske en Wiske... :Wink:  fijn weekend...

----------


## schanulleke1968

@Elisabeth9,
Dat middeltje ga ik zeker eens proberen. De middeltjes uit "grootmoederstijd" zijn vaak nog de beste.
Fijn weekend iedereen

----------


## christel1

Elisa, kunnen we bij jou geen bestelling plaatsen voor middeltjes uit grootmoederstijd ? Al behoor ik daar ook ver toe.... Denk dat ik de laatste week door het hoesten ook een paar ribben gekneusd heb, echt het doet pijn als ik hoest dat ik heel mijn middenrif moet tegenhouden of het vliegt uit elkaar. 
Denk dat ik maandag mijn HA toch nog eens ga opzoeken, mijn hoest is wel al beter maar ik heb nog altijd verhoging, tot gisteren koorts, nu nog verhoging en krijg er keelpijn gratis bij nu. Die mens heeft al meer werk met mij gehad op al die jaren (25, ha ik vier mijn zilveren bruiloft met dezelfde huisarts lol) dan met veel van zijn patiënten samen.... 
Nogal goed dat zijn dochter een vriendin is van mijn kinderen, al jaren, ja ze zijn even oud want anders was ik daar misschien al lang buitengevlogen.... grapje hoor, 't is gewoon een schat van een huisarts en ook al zit zijn praktijk vol, hij neemt toch altijd de tijd om je deftig te onderzoeken.... 
Denk dat ik toch ook eens op zoek ga gaan naar vliersiroop, dat helpt ook nog wel eens bij een hardnekkige hoest.

----------


## christel1

Ha en ik mag geen hoestsiroop drinken met codeïne, word afgeraden voor mensen met astma.... dus dat is ook geen optie

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hoi Christel: Hoe gaat het n u met het hoesten....is het al minder geworden? zit in hoestsiroop ook codeine? och hemeltje, je moet ook overal op letten....maar een zeer fijn gesnipperde ui met basterdsuiker dan? sterkte met alles dame....het is geweldig dat je zo'n goede en bekwame huisarts hebt....dat is een "geschenk" tot later....prettige avond....

Liefssssssssssssss  :Big Grin:

----------


## lunae

ik heb deze problemen vorig jaar ook gehad maar bij mij waren de ribben niet gekneusd..
Had al een tijd vervelende hoest en op een dag ineens keiveel steken net onder mijn oksel en ik dook ineen van de pijn. Direct naar mijn huisarts gereden, ik was in de buurt.. Zij dacht dat ik een klaplong had en stuurde me direct richting spoed.. Wat was het nu?
Ribbenvlies gescheurd.
Mijn einige tip is, wacht niet te lang met naar de huisarts te gaan, ik doe dat ook niet meer, hoewel ik meestal van het principe ben dat alles wel over gaat, maar met hoesten let ik nu toch op hoor.

----------

